# about 5 day smoking course



## corvette (Feb 14, 2006)

Jeff
  I read this and not try it yet, but it sound good and a good things to do which I plan on trying some time soon but I did save to another file to keep. The thing is that I learn from before I did a change on something and some say what you do it not like the last one and it go like this if it not broken don't fix it. But soon as I try you will be the first to know.
                         vette


----------

